# Women are Better Financial Planners...



## PoliticalChic (Feb 11, 2009)

Dan  was a single guy living at home with his father and working in  the family  business.  When  he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his  sickly father  died, he decided he needed  a wife with which to share his fortune. 

One evening at an  investment meeting he spotted the most  beautiful woman he  had ever seen.
Her natural beauty took his breath  away. 
'I  may look like just an ordinary  man,' he said to her, 'but in just a few years, my father  will die, and I'll inherit $65 million.' 
Impressed, the woman obtained his business card and three days  later, she became his stepmother.

Women are so much better at financial planning than men.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 11, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dan  was a single guy living at home with his father and working in  the family  business.  When  he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his  sickly father  died, he decided he needed  a wife with which to share his fortune.
> 
> One evening at an  investment meeting he spotted the most  beautiful woman he  had ever seen.
> Her natural beauty took his breath  away.
> ...


That is hilarious! Was her name Gretchen Rossi from the Real Housewives?jk
It is true, women are better!!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Luissa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan  was a single guy living at home with his father and working in  the family  business.  When  he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his  sickly father  died, he decided he needed  a wife with which to share his fortune.
> ...



now see---sometimes being called a bitch is well deserved


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 11, 2009)

Luissa said:


> That is hilarious! Was her name Gretchen Rossi from the Real Housewives?jk
> It is true, women are better!!



Of course we are.  We have bigger and harder brains.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > That is hilarious! Was her name Gretchen Rossi from the Real Housewives?jk
> ...



I like the ones that use em the best


----------



## Luissa (Feb 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


why because the women outsmarted him!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



exactly !  now you're getting the hang of it !


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 11, 2009)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Now if the man had any brains, he would try to seduce the stepmom... Isn't that how it works in those dreaded soap operas?


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



She should give it away free to him for the tip about his dad . 
ungrateful bitch.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOLOLO, you don't know how close this hits to home! It's almost scary!




PoliticalChic said:


> Dan  was a single guy living at home with his father and working in  the family  business.  When  he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his  sickly father  died, he decided he needed  a wife with which to share his fortune.
> 
> One evening at an  investment meeting he spotted the most  beautiful woman he  had ever seen.
> Her natural beauty took his breath  away.
> ...


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 11, 2009)

what I want to know is...why does that bitch have her foot on my car!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> what I want to know is...why does that bitch have her foot on my car!



To give you (or any buddy around) a little peek. You know how that goes.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 11, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


yeah and than she would end up being his sister with a brain tumor! I do have to say I watch General Hospital every once in awhile, I got addicted in high school and still feel the need to check in once in awhile. That and Justin Timberlake are my quilty pleasures!


----------



## Red Dawn (Feb 13, 2009)

to your point more broadly, PC, obviously all decisions regarding the nation's finances, the nations healthcare, and all decisions about going to war should be left to women.  Republican men, and democratic men have proven themselves wholly incompetent in making prudent and wise decisions in those areas. 

Leave running the NFL and NASCAR to us, we'rer pretty good at that.


----------



## Annie (Feb 13, 2009)

If the op topic was correct, I'm the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## KittenKoder (Feb 13, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> to your point more broadly, PC, obviously all decisions regarding the nation's finances, the nations healthcare, and all decisions about going to war should be left to women.  Republican men, and democratic men have proven themselves wholly incompetent in making prudent and wise decisions in those areas.
> 
> Leave running the NFL and NASCAR to us, we'rer pretty good at that.



Bah! That's not completely true either though. Our female state and city officials have fucked up our economy and budget. The problem isn't male or female, it's partisanship in that regard.


----------

